
Ask HN: Is there room to compete in domain backordering? - _eht
Is there enough demand for a domain backordering service that doesn&#x27;t sell your information to hundreds of people who spam you about web development via email and SMS as soon as you win and cost a small fortune?
======
tbirrell
Is there enough demand... for what? Presumably you mean for you to create the
service, but you need to be clear about this.

To answer the question, this is not a particular pain point for me. I would
not be likely to pay for it.

